# Sarah Mankiewicz: Fitness Model



## fitnesssarah (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey guys, just joined, wanted to share some info and pics. 

height: 5'6
weight: 137
biceps: 13"
hair: brown
eyes: brown
bust: 34
waist: 28
hips: 35

I'm a graphic designer by trade, a fitness model and trainer!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2008)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

fitnesssarah welcome to IM! 

we are glad you joined us, be sure to check out www.ironmaglabs.com

view our top selling ebooks

don't forget to start your own personal Blog and  Photo Gallery


----------



## MuscleHacker (Jan 15, 2008)

What a great way to join a board 

Welcome, I'm new also and nice pics.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


Why must I share this name.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 15, 2008)

nice work


----------



## largepkg (Jan 15, 2008)

No tan lines eh...


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes no tan lines. I use tanning in a bottle. It's healthier and gives overall coverage! lol

Thanks for all the welcoming!


----------



## DontStop (Jan 15, 2008)

i need tan in a bottle
i refuse to tan 
sun spots = eww


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 15, 2008)

DontStop said:


> i need tan in a bottle
> i refuse to tan
> sun spots = eww



you live in canada.  A sunsport there is playing hockey outdoors


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Quiet you two, let Sarah speak. 



I'm dead.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 15, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> you live in canada.  A sunsport there is playing hockey outdoors



i said spot eh


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 15, 2008)

oops


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 15, 2008)

here some more!


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice!  What a complete package!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, I think I'll drop the Lee from min0.


She's been out for most of the day, when the cats away the mice will play.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 15, 2008)

best new member in a while. long while


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hot


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 16, 2008)

you guys are all so very kind. Thank you!  I have a question for you. Is it a law in all states that you must be certified in order to personal train?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> I have a question for you. Is it a law in all states that you must be certified in order to personal train?



I don't know of any laws regarding personal training.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah, I don't think it's a law per se, but I don't think anyone is going to hire you without being certified and if on your own, insured.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> but I don't think anyone is going to hire you without being certified and if on your own, insured.



ummm...you would be surprised.


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2008)

There is no law.

It kinda goes like this...... if you look great and have enough knowledge in the field of fitness, more likely someone will ask if you will train them... it really starts from there!

As long as the person is healthy and with no health issues, you could be rather successful.  What happens is, you will have one happy client and then, that client has 4 other friend's that would like to get into it!

But being certified with insurance is a major bonus, too!

-If there is a law, then it comes from the gym owners!
-If there is a law, then it comes from those teams commonly found at LA Fitness/Bally's, etc.


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 17, 2008)

well my gym hired me to personla train because people were asking about me if I was a personal trainer. I'm no way certified, however I did create a liabilty document for people to sign if they want to hire me. I didn't have the poster up in the gym for more than a half an hour and a girl signed up with me....so we will see what happens.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Was she hot?


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 17, 2008)

what does that matter? she's cute, she's got a great core to work with. Her legs are her best physical quality, they're pretty solid. She just needs to lose weight around her waist. Her diet is pretty bad.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2008)

It always matters if they are hot


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 17, 2008)

no offense if that is all you care about, you're pretty shallow....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2008)

BURN!! how was that iain hahaha


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 17, 2008)

sorry I don't mean to offend anyone but if that is the 1st question that you think of when I'm talking about personal training, what the heck??? I'm more interested in helping the person, what they're goals are, etc...


----------



## largepkg (Jan 17, 2008)

He's Canadian Sarah, cut him some slack.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2008)

I am shallow... I don't see the burn there Jakey.

I like hot chicks.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2008)

its IM.  we all know a lot, but like to joke around.. thats all.

i guess i too am shallow


----------



## largepkg (Jan 17, 2008)

To show that I've got my boy Iain's back, it's hard to think about anything but sex with that photo of you and your friend with your tukas in the air like that.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2008)

hey Jake you used to speak to Aggies1ut... you heard from her in a while?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2008)

largepkg said:


> To show that I've got my boy Iain's back, it's hard to think about anything but sex with that photo of you and your friend with your tukas in the air like that.



Thank you and I thought you were starting to go the route of the gay on me.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 17, 2008)

Nah, marriage has severely limited any and all sexual thought thats all.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2008)

I could have swore I warned you.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 17, 2008)

I owe you and DOMS an apology.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2008)

Hah!  I love her reaction.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> no offense if that is all you care about, you're pretty shallow....



That in itself is a shallow statement.

He _was _joking.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree, she seems to have no sense of humor. She also post half naked and very suggestive pictures of herself and doesn't expect a playful comment or two?


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 17, 2008)

Sarah I've fallen in love with you , what can we do?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2008)

Please don't scare her away guys.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I am shallow... I don't see the burn there Jakey.
> 
> I like hot chicks.


That has to stick, *Shallow *Iain....


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 17, 2008)

lol okay no harm all is good peace! Actually I do have quite a personality....you will see!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> lol okay no harm all is good peace! Actually I do have quite a personality....you will see!


We believe. You have to excuse these guys, they don't get out too often.
I remember when I first came here they were all hitting on me, all it took was just a couple of my pictures I posted here and they all fell in love.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't mean to hijack this thread but that name has to be officially stamped with a photo.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2008)

HAHAHA  Fix the spelling.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> HAHAHA Fix the spelling.


Damnit, I can never spell your name right.


----------



## RonWid (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh hello ,nice to see you joined here.

I love looking at your hot body,btw nice butt.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Pirate! (Jan 17, 2008)

largepkg said:


> She also post half naked and very suggestive pictures of herself and doesn't expect a playful comment or two?



There is nothing funny about half-naked chicks. 

Welcome, Sarah.


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> well my gym hired me to personla train because people were asking about me if I was a personal trainer. I'm no way certified, however I did create a liabilty document for people to sign if they want to hire me. I didn't have the poster up in the gym for more than a half an hour and a girl signed up with me....so we will see what happens.



Well, I hope you get a fair shake in the ordeal.  Is the gym charging you rent space or are they taking a percentage of each client?

PS. I'd go for the rent space per month!


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to IM.  Please don't take this the wrong way but you have a very nice ass.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 17, 2008)

RonWid said:


> Oh hello ,nice to see you joined here.
> 
> I love looking at your hot body,btw nice butt.





CREEP


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> hey Jake you used to speak to Aggies1ut... you heard from her in a while?



no..  i havent talked to denise in a while. i had her #, but my phone got fucked and i lost all my #'s. i might have her email.. i will have to check.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> well my gym hired me to personla train because people were asking about me if I was a personal trainer. I'm no way certified, however I did create a liabilty document for people to sign if they want to hire me. I didn't have the poster up in the gym for more than a half an hour and a girl signed up with me....so we will see what happens.



at the minimum, get liability insurance to cover your ass.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 18, 2008)

DontStop said:


> CREEP


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 18, 2008)

david said:


> Well, I hope you get a fair shake in the ordeal.  Is the gym charging you rent space or are they taking a percentage of each client?
> 
> PS. I'd go for the rent space per month!



Yes they take 40% of what is made.....he said I could keep the first couple checks..


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a liability document they have to sign which covers all the bases.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 18, 2008)

Regardless, you should carry insurance. Waivers will not protect you in a negligence case.


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 18, 2008)

I have already spoken to a kid who goes to school for this and he said I'm fine. There are certain words that need to be used in the document.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## largepkg (Jan 18, 2008)

Seriously, do you get all your information from sources like "this kid"? How about trying proper channels like maybe say an attorney or an insurance agent?

I'm in the business and I can assure you "this kid" is wrong! But of course I'm sure you'll do whatever it is you want.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> I have a liability document they have to sign which covers all the bases.



That shit doesn't matter.  People will still take you to court and try and get around that document.

I would get insurance that covers you up to a certain dollar amount.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> I have already spoken to a kid who goes to school for this and he said I'm fine.



ok, well you just listen to this kid who goes to school for this... will he represent you if and when you end up in court?


----------



## RonWid (Jan 19, 2008)

RonWid said:


> Oh hello ,nice to see you joined here.
> 
> I love looking at your hot body,btw nice butt.



I hope you don't take this in a wrong way ^^^ 

Anyways, Welcome aboard Sarah!


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> Yes they take 40% of what is made.....he said I could keep the first couple checks..



Ouch!  I kinda figured this.  It sucks because if you build your reputation where you can raise your dollar amount, they will reap from that as well.  I know that at some gyms that it's "rent space" and it's usually flat and will never increase.

Start also seeking people outside of the gym to get them started and find a private gym owner who will allow you to use his facility at a flat rate.  That's what I've been doing for those trainers at LA Fitness. 

Unfortunately, there is only "x" amount of hours per day so as you go along, you need to find that way of getting your dollars worth!      More $$ in less time!


----------



## adabbaduli (Jan 19, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 20, 2008)

No I understand what you're all saying. I'm mostly doing light workouts and diet info.  However I appreciate all that you guys are telling me.


----------



## fitnesssarah (May 20, 2008)

Hey there, haven't posted in awhile, thought I would stop by and say hello!
How are you all doing?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 20, 2008)

How's the website goin?


----------



## fitnesssarah (May 20, 2008)

pretty good! I try to keep it fresh all the time! How are you?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 20, 2008)

Not too bad, thanks. Just graduated from school Saturday. Are you still personal training at your gym? Have you gotten certified since the last time you were you posting on here? Good to have a fellow Bostonian on here. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fitnesssarah (May 20, 2008)

nope, still not certifiled but keep getting clients too!

Congrats on graduating!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2008)

Sarah Jane?? Things never change for you do they? Are you hard up enough to keep spamming websites with your half naked pictures just so you can make a few dollars? Pitiful. I feel sorry for you to have to stoop to that level. You give all the good fitness girls a bad rap.


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2008)

yeah, at least post some naked ones for us!


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Sarah Jane?? Things never change for you do they? Are you hard up enough to keep spamming websites with your half naked pictures just so you can make a few dollars? Pitiful. I feel sorry for you to have to stoop to that level. You give all the good fitness girls a bad rap.




+1



if you want to be taken seriously as a fitness model and trainer your pictures should be more serious and less well you read dg806's post...


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 28, 2008)

I know this is old, but...

1)You need insurance.  If your gym takes a cut of your money, typically they provide insurance, but find out.  Typically, the onus falls on the gym because they hired you and have deeper pockets so people will preferentially sue them, but that doesn't prevent them from coming after you if the gym doesn't insure you, and the gym will lie about not knowing you were uncertified if it comes down to a lawsuit.  Find out, because your liability waiver is useless in any case of negligence.  A lawyer who I train drafted my waiver and told me this same thing.  Nothing you can say will protect you if you are negligent, the waiver is just smoke and mirrors so people don't think they can sue you.

2)Get certified, people like you are destroying the industry.  You may be an awesome trainer, but if you are that good, you should be able to pass a test.  Studying will also make you smarter, and better able to deal with people who come your way.  Keep up to date on info, and you might make money through getting people results, and not having to spam a website.  There is no quick way to become an expert, people who think otherwise are destined for failure.  The internet makes it too easy for people to pass themselves off as experts, especially when they are in good shape, and fat people are ignorant when it comes to fitness, or they wouldn't be fat.  You'll get their money now, but when no results come, they will be gone, and never recommend you to anyone else.


----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> I know this is old, but...
> 
> 1)You need insurance.  If your gym takes a cut of your money, typically they provide insurance, but find out.  Typically, the onus falls on the gym because they hired you and have deeper pockets so people will preferentially sue them, but that doesn't prevent them from coming after you if the gym doesn't insure you, and the gym will lie about not knowing you were uncertified if it comes down to a lawsuit.  Find out, because your liability waiver is useless in any case of negligence.  A lawyer who I train drafted my waiver and told me this same thing.  Nothing you can say will protect you if you are negligent, the waiver is just smoke and mirrors so people don't think they can sue you.
> 
> 2)*Get certified, people like you are destroying the industry.  You may be an awesome trainer, but if you are that good, you should be able to pass a test.*  Studying will also make you smarter, and better able to deal with people who come your way.  Keep up to date on info, and you might make money through getting people results, and not having to spam a website.  There is no quick way to become an expert, people who think otherwise are destined for failure.  The internet makes it too easy for people to pass themselves off as experts, especially when they are in good shape, and fat people are ignorant when it comes to fitness, or they wouldn't be fat.  You'll get their money now, but when no results come, they will be gone, and never recommend you to anyone else.





You have got to be kidding. Have you seen her routine? It looks like some stupid newbie shit that would be posted in the training forum. Maybe I am being harsh, but the spamming kills any credibility she could have possibly had.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 28, 2008)

I haven't read anything from her, this is the only thing I have seen.


----------



## fitnesssarah (May 28, 2008)

First of all, I have every right to be here just like you do. Second, I can't sit here all day any write in threads, I work!!!! Third, have some respect for the love of Gawd! What's wrong with you? Sorry I don't do nudes...If you don't like the style of fitness modeling, then why do you come here, or post in a fitness environment?

Third, what is the big deal with my training? My gym allows it, it doesn't concern you, so leave it be. I don't even give them a cut anyway, I do toher stuff for them, such as make ads for them in the papers.


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2008)

why ask the question in the first place then turn around and tell more educated members who are offering you sound advice to "leave it be"? were you looking for advice or just trolling?

some of your pics make it look like doing nudes, and worse, is just a matter of time. Jamie Eason takes very sexy pics but somehow manages to look like a fitness model in all of them and not just someone looking for attention. sites she is on and has input into focus on a lot more than her outfits. 

Bodybuilding.com Writer: Jamie Eason - World's Fittest Model!

Bodybuilding.com - Jamie Eason - Jamie Eason Q&A, January 2008: Training To Build Legs & Break Plateaus.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 28, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Jamie Eason takes very sexy pics but somehow manages to look like a fitness model in all of them and not just someone looking for attention. sites she is on and has input into focus on a lot more than her outfits.
> 
> Bodybuilding.com Writer: Jamie Eason - World's Fittest Model!


 
I honestly don't see the big difference between a lot of Jamie Eason's pics and Sarah's. Whether it be for fitness or whatever else the intention is, some of their outfits are not much different IMO. There are a bunch of Jamie Eason shots with her pulling a thong halfway down her asscrack or bending over on a beach. You can't say that Sarah's "looking for attention" or "trolling" and then turn around and say Jamie's pics are more serious.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 28, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I honestly don't see the big difference between a lot of Jamie Eason's pics and Sarah's. Whether it be for fitness or whatever else the intention is, some of their outfits are not much different IMO. There are a bunch of Jamie Eason shots with her pulling a thong halfway down her asscrack or bending over on a beach. You can't say that Sarah's "looking for attention" or "trolling" and then turn around and say Jamie's pics are more serious.


 
I have to agree with this, I really think you can say the same exact thing about Jamie Eason that you all are saying about Sarah.  And why do you consider her a troll?  She is trying to drum up business for her web site, it's not that much different than the supplement guys coming on here and trying to drum up business for their products isn't it?

What makes Jamie's pics more "serious"?  Is it because they are done by professional photographers and Sarah's look more amateurish?  I am sure Jamie probably started out in a similar manner too....


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I have to agree with this, I really think you can say the same exact thing about Jamie Eason that you all are saying about Sarah.  And why do you consider her a troll?  She is trying to drum up business for her web site, it's not that much different than the supplement guys coming on here and trying to drum up business for their products isn't it?
> 
> What makes Jamie's pics more "serious"?  Is it because they are done by professional photographers and Sarah's look more amateurish?  I am sure Jamie probably started out in a similar manner too....




i started saving Jamie's pics before i even knew who she was because they were inspiring pics of a woman in fantastic shape. i never got the impression Jamie would be showing her t's n a in a girlie mag. my first impression of Sarah's pics is that she has more of the penthouse model type mind set than fitness. i wouldn't be surprised to see Sarah in one. the pics where Sarah has her underwear pulled below her ass cause me to not take her seriously as a fitness model and i doubt i'm alone in that. also the way she asked for advice then shuns it makes it seem like she didn't really want advice but something else. if you really want advice you don't ask for it then turn your nose up at it.  i think it's ignorant of her to ask a question, have respected members take their time to offer her some sound advice then have her act like she knows more than they do. she seems more interested in bragging n making a quick buck than doing things responsibly. and frankly Sarah has a nice body but she doesn't look like she works out to the degree Jamie does at all.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 28, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i started saving Jamie's pics before i even knew who she was because they were inspiring pics of a woman in fantastic shape. i never got the impression Jamie would be showing her t's n a in a girlie mag. my first impression of Sarah's pics is that she has more of the penthouse model type mind set than fitness. i wouldn't be surprised to see Sarah in one. the pics where Sarah has her underwear pulled below her ass cause me to not take her seriously as a fitness model and i doubt i'm alone in that. also the way she asked for advice then shuns it makes it seem like she didn't really want advice but something else. if you really want advice you don't ask for it then turn your nose up at it. i think it's ignorant of her to ask a question, have respected members take their time to offer her some sound advice then have her act like she knows more than they do. she seems more interested in bragging n making a quick buck than doing things responsibly. and frankly Sarah has a nice body but she doesn't look like she works out to the degree Jamie does at all.


 
This pic wouldn't make you think that she was perhaps a nude model?






Besides being professionally done, how is this pic any different than some of the ones Sarah put up?  

I am not defending her at all, I just wonder why you think Jamie (as an example) is so far superior as a model to what Sarah is doing.  Jamie's pics, to me, look like every other "fitness model's" pictures out there.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 28, 2008)

Or this one:



What exactly does this have to do with fitness?  Does she even look like a "fitness model" in this pic?


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2008)

the difference is Jamie Eason does not go around to message boards and spam her her website and pics, all of the pics of her are posted by others; the other difference is Jamie Eason does not even have a website, not to mention does she try and sell herself in any way online, she is just a figure competitor/model.


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2008)

Prince said:


> the difference is Jamie Eason does not go around to message boards and spam her her website and pics, all of the pics of her are posted by others; the other difference is Jamie Eason does not even have a website, not to mention does she try and sell herself in any way online, she is just a figure competitor/model.



Exactly. And Sarah Jane has spammed many other bb sites such as BB.com. 
If it was not for the spamming, there would be no isssue with her and I'm sure she has been this route many times. She has been here multiple times on this website alone and it is the same thing every time.(Here is my website and vote for me on such and such). If she was a dedicated member here, it would be different.


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2008)

Try this from about 5 years ago........
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/moved-threads/18497-sarah-jane-american-curves-magazine.html


----------



## Mista (May 28, 2008)

Prince said:


> the difference is Jamie Eason does not go around to message boards and spam her her website and pics, all of the pics of her are posted by others; the other difference is Jamie Eason does not even have a website, not to mention does she try and sell herself in any way online, she is just a figure competitor/model.



The difference is that Jamie has put in loads more time and effort into her body and it shows.


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> This pic wouldn't make you think that she was perhaps a nude model?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




her asshole is covered.


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Try this from about 5 years ago........
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/moved-threads/18497-sarah-jane-american-curves-magazine.html





*Little Wing*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
If you have received infractions for violating board rules you may be temporarily, or permanently banned. 

*You may contact the site administrator if you have any questions: webmaster@ironmagazine.com*



what is it a secret naked page


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 28, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> the pics where Sarah has her underwear pulled below her ass cause me to not take her seriously as a fitness model and i doubt i'm alone in that.


 
Actually one of the links you posted had Jamie Eason pulling her thong down and another bending over on the beach promiscuously. So it can be said that there isn't much of a difference between hers and Sarah's. Just two hot chicks showing off their bods. Honestly NOT that big of a deal.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 28, 2008)

dg806 said:


> She has been here multiple times on this website alone and it is the same thing every time.(Here is my website and vote for me on such and such). If she was a dedicated member here, it would be different.


 
See now this is a legitimate point. I agree that someone should not come to a forum every so often and post in order to make bank. But I actually saw some threads from Sarah about diet and overtraining and such.


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Actually one of the links you posted had Jamie Eason pulling her thong down and another bending over on the beach promiscuously. So it can be said that there isn't much of a difference between hers and Sarah's. Just two hot chicks showing off their bods. Honestly NOT that big of a deal.



you're a guy. you're looking at two pics of different guys. both are trying to look sexy for the camera. one has his asshole covered one doesn't. doesn't the guy with his asshole hanging out there seem a bit worse? or do you like that kinda thing? cuz as a woman, looking a pics of two women i'm gonna say yea babe cute but how about covering your asshole? 

in my personal opinion having your asshole hanging out compromises your professional credibility.







unless she is a freak of nature there is fabric between her asshole and the world.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 28, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> you're a guy. you're looking at two pics of different guys. both are trying to look sexy for the camera. one has his asshole covered one doesn't. doesn't the guy with his asshole hanging out there seem a bit worse? or do you like that kinda thing? cuz as a woman, looking a pics of two women i'm gonna say yea babe cute but how about covering your asshole?
> 
> in my personal opinion having your asshole hanging out compromises your professional credibility.
> 
> ...


 
Wait, wait...I didn't see any assholes hanging out in any pics. Do post 

But to answer your question (even though it's irrelevant because neither showed "asshole") I would say no because it's a really thin line (literally). One has a thong, one is bare assed. Is there really that big of a difference??


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2008)

A post of Sarah's from that thread...
It is obvious you guys are insecure.....and don't know what hard work is. That is why I'm in a magazine and you're not!

I'm damn proud of myself and my accomplishments, all you have to show for is a dirty, unclassy, immature forum post.

I guess I know remember why I left this forum, and it wasn't missed......I'll be on my way now......this is too low ground for me.


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2008)

But yet again, she comes back and posts her site to get people to join. Maybe she needs us more than she thought?


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2008)

dg806 said:


> A post of Sarah's from that thread...
> It is obvious you guys are insecure.....and don't know what hard work is. That is why I'm in a magazine and you're not!
> 
> I'm damn proud of myself and my accomplishments, all you have to show for is a dirty, unclassy, immature forum post.
> ...



thanks dg806

the pics with her clothing below her ass struck me as dirty, unclassy and immature.  and the way she was treating the same guys she was teasing says she thinks she's a little princess.  

then add in that she plans to train people when she obviously doesn't have the education i see some people here work hard to get before they do the same thing so that they can actually be _good_ at their job not just make a lucky buck. insurance doesn't just protect her but her gym and a client that could end up injured _especially_ with an unqualified trainer.  


i couldn't give two shits for this girl. smells like spam to me "gimmee gimmme". then look at her website. you get to see more pictures of me if you join. _special_ pictures  hehe.  not join now and get great training advice just ohhh look at my ass while i do this exercise. 

she didn't come here looking for advice, to be part of our community, to offer anything etc she came here looking for horny guys to pay to see more pictures of her.


----------



## Arnold (May 29, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> *Little Wing*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> ...



that thread was moved to an area that members cannot access.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2008)

Prince said:


> that thread was moved to an area that members cannot access.






 i see.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 31, 2008)

Sarah I think the gym would determine if you can train people there. I don't think there is a law to be certified in order to get paid to train others. I think its the gym wanting to say their trainers are certified to draw clients in. I am probably not your #1 fan, but you have a decent body and that shows people you have a clue about diet and training. I have seen certified trainers that are fat and look like they never touched a weight or cooked their own meals. I would rather hire the person without the paper who actually displays that they know their stuff...anyone can read a book and tell you about nutrition and how to do an exercise. That doesn't make them a good trainer. I think as long as your gym doesn't care then you are probably good to go, and probably have a nice little side income on the way. Good luck!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 31, 2008)

in addition to above...I don't think the photos in this thread are any "worse" then what we have here of Jaime Eason. I think her photos from behind where you can just about make out Jaime's beaver is about as revealing as any of this Sarah girls photos on this thread. I didn't go to her side, and don't care to see if she has "special" photos for paying members. The main difference is Jaime Eason is hands down better looking, and in better shape. That alone doesn't make her photos more right or ok. 

Lets face it there are only so many Jaime Eason people out there...girls that can make a career out of fitness modeling without pimping their naughty photos for members. I would say the majority of the girls do it because they can and people will pay for it. If they are not a top contender making money off the modeling and you are willing to bare all then I am all for it. It doesn't have to do with lack of self respect....its about making money off people willing to shell it out. I am sure Sarah is a decent person....and its up to each person to determine what they will do for a dollar. Lets not play this off like Sarah is doing 2 girls 1 cup type of shit for money...she is showing off her body that she has probably put a good amount of effort into. If she is comfortable showing it off, or even showing her body nude then more power to her.

If you ask me the girl getting naked for money isn't the fool or the dumb one...its the lame-0 men out there paying for it that need their heads checked. Without them it wouldn't be possible!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 1, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> in addition to above...I don't think the photos in this thread are any "worse" then what we have here of Jaime Eason. I think her photos from behind where you can just about make out Jaime's beaver is about as revealing as any of this Sarah girls photos on this thread.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 1, 2008)

The truth is, I think she is a damn good looking woman, but that is despite her training, not because of it. Her training routine is nearly as dumb as some of the newbie shit I have seen, plus I don't like when people spam boards with worthless shit. Her site is worthless shit, too. 

If she had a customer base, she wouldn't be begging for business by posting almost nude photos and spamming bodybuilding communities. 

Also, she would have a customer base if she knew anything about training. She can kindly fuck off.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> you're a guy. you're looking at two pics of different guys. both are trying to look sexy for the camera. one has his asshole covered one doesn't. doesn't the guy with his asshole hanging out there seem a bit worse? or do you like that kinda thing? cuz as a woman, looking a pics of two women i'm gonna say yea babe cute but how about covering your asshole?
> 
> in my personal opinion having your asshole hanging out compromises your professional credibility.
> 
> ...


 




You mean like that? Yeah basically no difference between this type of thing and Sarah's pics.


----------



## cadnkides (Jun 15, 2008)

wowzers!!! very hot


----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> You mean like that? Yeah basically no difference between this type of thing and Sarah's pics.



there is a big difference, Jamie does not go around posting her own pics and spamming message boards.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 15, 2008)

Prince said:


> there is a big difference, Jamie does not go around posting her own pics and spamming message boards.


 
I'm talking about the type of pics and claiming to be a "fitness model." I catch your drift on the spamming thing guy but that's not what I'm referring to at the moment.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2008)

Jamie looks like a scantily clad classy woman. sarah looks a few beers short of mooning the football team. just my opinion.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 16, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Jamie looks like a scantily clad classy woman. sarah looks a few beers short of mooning the football team. just my opinion.



Nobody was arguing that Jaime doesn't look better. The point trying to be made is Jaime has photos showing just as much of a dirty side as this Sarah girl. The difference might be how she looks doing it, and she doesn't spam sites with her stuff... They both just about get totally naked for the camera, just because one looks better doing it doesn't make it more "OK" to do it.... or just because Jaime does a better job at showing off her junk doesn't mean she is some saint while Sarah is some whore. They both use their bodies to make money end of story.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 16, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> They both just about get totally naked for the camera, just because one looks better doing it doesn't make it more "OK" to do it.... or just because Jaime does a better job at showing off her junk doesn't mean she is some saint while Sarah is some whore. They both use their bodies to make money end of story.


 
I can't believe people can't understand this simple point lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Nobody was arguing that Jaime doesn't look better. The point trying to be made is Jaime has photos showing just as much of a dirty side as this Sarah girl. The difference might be how she looks doing it, and she doesn't spam sites with her stuff... They both just about get totally naked for the camera, just because one looks better doing it doesn't make it more "OK" to do it.... or just because Jaime does a better job at showing off her junk doesn't mean she is some saint while Sarah is some whore. They both use their bodies to make money end of story.




one keeps her asshole covered. it's really THAT simple. if some big fat gross chick was going to sit on your lap would you prefer she at least had on a thong? or would you still say "nah, what's the difference." ? there is a BIG difference between a woman who remains covered online and one who doesn't even if the covering is provocative. if i were a guy i would never date a woman that uncovered her junk online for everyone to see. and it doesn't matter that Jamie looks better that's not my point. my point is she's drawn the line of what she's willing to do online higher.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I can't believe people can't understand this simple point lol.



see above post. i think my point is pretty simple too and it does make a difference in what _class_ of woman we're talking about.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 17, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> see above post. i think my point is pretty simple too and it does make a difference in what _class_ of woman we're talking about.



I went to Sarah's site and didn't see one photo of her asshole as you like to put it. I didn't see anything I have not seen Jaime doing. If she has "member only pictures" that show more then so be it. I don't think there is a whole lot of difference between posing naked or wearing 3 1"x1" peices of material covering nipples and lips. Aside from spamming sites with her photos I still don't see the difference between the two as for as class is concerned. Some people have to work harder then others to earn a living. That is reality in any line of work.

With your mindset you would be implying that girls in Playboy are all low class as well right? They get naked so they must all be whores right? 

My guess is 99% of the men out there who would enjoy looking at Jaime would also enjoy looking at many girls close to, or totally naked. The respect is going to be there either way if the person viewing the photos has class. I have no less respect for a Playboy model then I would for Jaime Eason, or this Sarah girl for that matter.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 17, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> see above post. i think my point is pretty simple too and it does make a difference in what _class_ of woman we're talking about.


 
Please post a pic where Sarah has her "asshole" uncovered for the camera.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Please post a pic where Sarah has her "asshole" uncovered for the camera.



gimme time i'm sure eventually there will be some available. she obviously has a line drawing deficiency. if she didn't what's with the members only pics?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2008)

and you can see  ex playboy chicks in porn doing ass to mouth. look around it won't take long.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 17, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> gimme time i'm sure eventually there will be some available.


 
Ok so basically you made it up?? Sounds like you have some other beef with her that's making you biased because there really is no difference between the type of pics she's taking compared with Jamie. I'm sure Jamie started out the same way as Sarah.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 17, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> gimme time i'm sure eventually there will be some available. she obviously has a line drawing deficiency. if she didn't what's with the members only pics?



"members only pics".....to me that sounds like a phrase to get people to spend their money...As a member you can watch video of her working out that you cannot do as a non-member. The idea is to get people to pay the $7.99/month to view her site. Even if she does have a few nudes or topless shots in there I don't see the issue with that...its not far off from having these tiny little bathing suits on where their beavers hang out the sides. Lets be honest here. I don't see this girl having porn on her site for paying members. I am sure there are no Hustler or Penthouse spread the lips from thigh to thigh so we can get a clear view of her cervix.

As for the ex-playboy girls doing ATM...I am sure plenty of everyday girls never seen on the net or in a magazine do it at home all the time with their boyfriends or husbands. What makes it more wrong for a girl that was or is paid for modeling her body?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> "members only pics".....to me that sounds like a phrase to get people to spend their money...As a member you can watch video of her working out that you cannot do as a non-member. The idea is to get people to pay the $7.99/month to view her site. Even if she does have a few nudes or topless shots in there I don't see the issue with that...its not far off from having these tiny little bathing suits on where their beavers hang out the sides. *Lets be honest here. I don't see this girl having porn on her site for paying members. I am sure there are no Hustler or Penthouse spread the lips from thigh to thigh so we can get a clear view of her cervix.*



sounds like it would be a waste of $7.99/month then!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 18, 2008)

Prince said:


> sounds like it would be a waste of $7.99/month then!!!



agreed!


----------



## Pepper (Jun 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> and you can see ex playboy chicks in porn doing ass to mouth. look around it won't take long.


 

So, I drop by after being gone a while and click this thread. Seems like a fitness chick introducing herself. I see the thread has 5 pages and think "Why would this thread have so many posts?" 

So I click "Last page" and find this post.

Now, could someone give me the cliff notes on how the hell this thread went from "hello" to "ass-to-mouth?"


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 18, 2008)

Pepper said:


> could someone give me the cliff notes on how the hell this thread went from "hello" to "ass-to-mouth?"



Hot chick.  Horny guys. Naked pics.  Horny guys. Agitated members.  Horny guys.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 18, 2008)

Pepper said:


> So, I drop by after being gone a while and click this thread. Seems like a fitness chick introducing herself. I see the thread has 5 pages and think "Why would this thread have so many posts?"
> 
> So I click "Last page" and find this post.
> 
> Now, could someone give me the cliff notes on how the hell this thread went from "hello" to "ass-to-mouth?"



You've seen it before......same ol same ol


----------



## ZECH (Jun 18, 2008)

And why in the hell would I want to pay 7.99 a month to see a naked pic? I can get all I want free with nicer boobs and better bodies!


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 26, 2008)

that chick redefines butterface


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow I see none of you have a life...than to talk about someone you don't even know!

Furthermore, where in the hell did all this come from "ass to mouth, whore, penthouse, etc" come from?  I have never done any pics like this!! Nor do I ever plan too!  I honestly shocked at the immaturity and lack of knowledge the members have here.  

I'm a very solid woman. I bust my ass on a daily basis to stay in shape. I do not need to be compared to anyother models.  I'm a successful woman with a 4 yr college degree in graphic design!  Perhaps if some of you tried to "get to know" who I am, instead of just judging me based on some pics I posted. Half the pics I post are very classy and have never showed anything rude!  

I'm sorry if some of you are pissed off because I'm allowed to train at my gym...why the hell do you even care???? I can't believe how far this has gone on this thread.  How embarassing for you........

Anyway, I won't be posting anymore pics on here or anyother boards except for one, where I' very welcomed.  At least they have a bit of respect...unlike this sad sad forum. I never understood how people such as yourselves can talk about someone you don't even know over the computer, when you're all just insecure about yourselves.....

Anyway, good night...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2008)

Don't let a few bad apples ruin it for the rest. 
Don't leave please.....call me.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 28, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> Wow I see none of you have a life...than to talk about someone you don't even know!
> 
> Furthermore, where in the hell did all this come from "ass to mouth, whore, penthouse, etc" come from?  I have never done any pics like this!! Nor do I ever plan too!  I honestly shocked at the immaturity and lack of knowledge the members have here.
> 
> ...



Id like to "get to know who you are".  Perhaps we should set up a meeting?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 29, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> Wow I see none of you have a life...than to talk about someone you don't even know!
> 
> Furthermore, where in the hell did all this come from "ass to mouth, whore, penthouse, etc" come from?  I have never done any pics like this!! Nor do I ever plan too!  I honestly shocked at the immaturity and lack of knowledge the members have here.
> 
> ...



and what have you contributed to all of the boards that you spam?


----------



## largepkg (Jul 29, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> Wow I see none of you have a life...than to talk about someone you don't even know!
> 
> Furthermore, where in the hell did all this come from "ass to mouth, whore, penthouse, etc" come from?  I have never done any pics like this!! Nor do I ever plan too!  I honestly shocked at the immaturity and lack of knowledge the members have here.
> 
> ...




And the other half?

Please say they're very very dirty, please...


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 29, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> one keeps her asshole covered. it's really THAT simple. *if some big fat gross chick was going to sit on your lap would you prefer she at least had on a thong?* .



It wouldn't really matter to me.  A tiny little string doesn't mean anything.



Little Wing said:


> or would you still say "nah, what's the difference." ? there is a BIG difference between a woman who remains covered online and one who doesn't even if the covering is provocative. *if i were a guy i would never date a woman that uncovered her junk online for everyone to see.* and it doesn't matter that Jamie looks better that's not my point. my point is she's drawn the line of what she's willing to do online higher.



I would never date a girl that posted pictures of herself trying to be sexy on the internet at all no matter what she was wearing.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2008)

She is still trying to come back and spam herself.  Wow this chick needs a life.  I recall threads of hers 5 years ago when everyone told her to fuck off then.............


----------



## dirtcake1 (Jul 29, 2008)

She's used to being praised@ Extreme Fitness. They treat her like a goddess.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 29, 2008)

dirtcake1 said:


> She's used to being praised@ Extreme Fitness. They treat her like a goddess.



good she should stay over there then!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2008)

Jodi said:


> She is still trying to come back and spam herself. Wow this chick needs a life. I recall threads of hers 5 years ago when everyone told her to fuck off then.............


Damn...talk about not letting go.


----------



## tmuscle9 (Jul 30, 2008)

welcome


----------



## lloydchristmas (Oct 12, 2008)

Prince said:


> don't forget to start your own personal Blog and  Photo Gallery



Yeah, don't forget to start your photo gallery!


----------



## seanericcali (Sep 1, 2010)

*Is this not proof training works miracles?*

If only more women were as committed to diet and training!


----------

